# Morgan Kelly lecture Kilkenny 6 August



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2011)

[broken link removed]

Saturday 6 August   6 pm
St Canice's Cahtedral Kilkenny
Price €16 



> On a fateful night in September 2008, the former government urgently  needed some good advice. “Astonishingly,” wrote Richard Tol in _The Irish Times_, they “knocked on David McWilliams’s door.”
> 
> 
> Many people think they should have knocked on *Morgan Kelly*’s.  Since his now-famous article on the property bubble in 2006, Kelly,  Professor of Economics at UCD, has been predicting disaster for the  Irish economy in a series of (strangely entertaining) articles in _The Irish Times_. So far, he has been proved all too right, and he hasn’t finished with us yet. In May the man described by the_ Irish Independent _as  ‘Dr Doom’ launched another coruscating attack. Describing Central Bank  governor Patrick Honohan’s miscalculation of the scale of bank losses as  “the costliest mistake ever made by an Irish person”, Professor Kelly  declared that Ireland has become “an object of international ridicule”  and predicted that, within a year or two, the country will be facing  bankruptcy. But there is, he argues, still a way out.
> ...


----------

